# Made up my mind...the Mits HC1500 it is!



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I've installed several HC1000/1500's for friends of mine and now the price has gone down to the point where I can't convince myself not to upgrade from my Infocus 4805. I've looked at a number of other deals out there and none of them make more sense than the HC1500 for $799.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is certainly a stellar price... and one hard to pass up if you are looking to get into a projector setup.

Congrats! :T


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have ther HC 1500 myself, had only one hickup (bought it used) but mitsubishi covered it under warranty all is awsome!


i love it.. for the price you cannot get a better PJ

Curt


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

where the **** did you find $799?? Thats about as good a deal as the BenQ W500i got for $699

Does the Mits do the upconvert??


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Jodean said:


> where the **** did you find $799?? Thats about as good a deal as the BenQ W500i got for $699
> 
> Does the Mits do the upconvert??


ProjectorPeople. 

All projectors can do upconversion through an internal processor. Unfortunately, that processor isn't usually very good and the Mits...as well as the BenQ...are no exception. Getting a DVD/HD DVD/Blu Ray player with a good processor is the way to go. My HD-A30 will be handling the upconverting on my system.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Is that US or canadian dollars? Did you have to call in or something it still says $849 plus shipping.

Anyway thats what ive also heard about the chips in the pjs and was reading how the W500 actually did a very good job......i cant tell much or dont really know how to test it but i do have the Tosh A3 that upconverts but comparing that to a dish movie channel or something is not really a comparison. How would you even test that? Ive already asked on another post which device does the better upconversion but got no answer. From all the reviews ive seen guys have done tests with their standard dvd players and let the W500 upconvert and they said there was no diff when they let the other hd dvd player upconvert......

So what is the real story there?

What about a satellite signal? You have to let the PJ do the upconvert right? Or is there any other way?


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

One more thing. When the dvd player upconverts......does the PJ still process it then or just ignore doing anything and project it?


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

Jodean said:


> Is that US or canadian dollars? Did you have to call in or something it still says $849 plus shipping.
> 
> Anyway thats what ive also heard about the chips in the pjs and was reading how the W500 actually did a very good job......i cant tell much or dont really know how to test it but i do have the Tosh A3 that upconverts but comparing that to a dish movie channel or something is not really a comparison. How would you even test that? Ive already asked on another post which device does the better upconversion but got no answer. From all the reviews ive seen guys have done tests with their standard dvd players and let the W500 upconvert and they said there was no diff when they let the other hd dvd player upconvert......
> 
> ...


First, a satelite or cable signal will not be 'upconverted' per se. The projector will process the image but it will not add extra information into the signal. In short, you are projecting the image directly from the source...if the source is good, the image is good. If the service provider compresses the signal (they all do), the image will suffer.

Second, with the A3, you would set the DVD player to output either a 1080i or 720p signal to the projector. At 720p, the DVD player would do all of the upconversion. At 1080i, the DVD player would upconvert the image and the projector would take that image and convert it into 720p. Play around and see which version you prefer.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Keith from Canada said:


> Second, with the A3, you would set the DVD player to output either a 1080i or 720p signal to the projector. At 720p, the DVD player would do all of the upconversion. At 1080i, the DVD player would upconvert the image and the projector would take that image and convert it into 720p. Play around and see which version you prefer.


I believe my W500 takes a 1080i signal and projects a 1080i picture. At least thats what its stating on the resolution screen.....it says 1980x1080 when a hd dvd is playing or an hd channel on dish is being fed.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

The BenQ W500 is a native 720P PJ , so the input is 1080i, but the output from the PJ is 720, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

i guess im missing something.....i know the native resolution is 720 but i thought that meant 720p

1) it says its displaying 1920x1080 in the info screen.

2) how can the resolution be 1080 but its only 720? now im really confused.

3) Now i just looked and 1080p displays are showing 1920x1080

4) So im now im getting that these computer monitor terms are not a valid resolution? hmm....ive heard for a decade now that the computer term in resolution was actual and the tv industry was not valid.....wow....totally backwards now?

Whats going on here?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

720 does mean 720p. The info screen is saying what the input resolution is. The projector then down scales it to 720p.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

ok ya it must be saying thats whats coming in.....

so i should put the dish hd reciever on 720p then?? It somehow seems better on 1080i but i might be imagining that.....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Compare the 720p input and the 1080i input and use the one that looks better to you.


----------

